
Introducing the Unrestricted Adversarial Examples Challenge - boulos
http://ai.googleblog.com/2018/09/introducing-unrestricted-adversarial.html
======
boulos
This has been submitted twice in the last few days but never picked up. I'd
love to see some community input on the actual formulation of the contest
([https://github.com/google/unrestricted-adversarial-
examples/...](https://github.com/google/unrestricted-adversarial-
examples/blob/master/contest_proposal.md)) particularly on the "what should be
public" part.

